# Automatic or manual transmission



## TNSnowMan2224

I'm looking at a f350 with dump 
4x4 4 door truck, i want to put a plow on it but don't want to make a mistake bc it's a manual.... 
The dump is great but plow is a priority 
Opinions?


----------



## OneBadDodge06

I royally hated plowing with a manual


----------



## Banksy

How much snow do you really get in JC TN to make you so anxious to get this all set up? It's only April 1st. I hate plowing with a manual but I could do it if the truck was the right price. If you get an automatic, just make sure the plow has a trip edge so it doesn't work the transmission too hard.


----------



## dieselss

If you get an automatic, just make sure the plow has a trip edge so it doesn't work the transmission too hard.

You wanna explain that?


----------



## Banksy

dieselss;1990265 said:


> If you get an automatic, just make sure the plow has a trip edge so it doesn't work the transmission too hard.
> 
> You wanna explain that?


Haha. You're not new here, bub. It's a running joke.


----------



## dieselss

The context it was in took me back. 
Oh yea I know the joke....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I plowed with a manual for years, it was horrible to say the least.


----------



## BUFF

Guess I'm the odd man (not the first time.....), I've always plowed with a manual and it's not a big deal. If you have clutch problems you can throw a clutch in at a fraction of the cost of a auto rebuild and depending on where you located typically get parts within a day and be up and running. 
I've never owned an automatic until I bought a '15 SuperDuty and I still look for the clutch/shifter.


----------



## gtmustang00

Love plowing in a standard transmission.


----------



## TNSnowMan2224

Thanks guys I finally got a few pics of the truck in looking at 
I think the clutch replacement is actually a valid point to the tee! 
Thanks again


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Trip edges will saves transmissions, axles, cash.


----------



## Randall Ave

What year, motor, miles??? And how much.


----------



## theplowmeister

I have a standard, I have an auto, I HATE...HATE the auto. Ive been plowing for 28 years and never busted a manual tranny but the auto needs rebuilding after 5 years.

If you normally drive an auto buy and auto you will hate the manual.... If normally drive a manual buy a manual you'l hate the auto.

besides MEN drive manuals Wimps that cant figure it out drive auto..


----------



## Randall Ave

Ive been looking for s wrangler with a stick to teach my daughter to drive it.


----------



## linckeil

its nothing more than personal preference. every vehicle i own is a manual, except for my plow truck. i plowed for years with a manual but since plowing with an auto, i have no plans to go back to manual. but for any other vehicle, i prefer a manual. 

i will say plowing with auto does require more attention than a manual. routine oil changes and monitoring trans temperatures is critical with a manual. do these 2 simple things and the probability of trans problems greatly decline.


----------



## xgiovannix12

I dont mind either auto or manual As Long as it gets the job done...


----------



## On a Call

Clutches....I hate replacing clutches...did I mention clutches ?? They are a pain

But ..... I have one so I use it.


Actually once you get used to it...they are not all that bad....

But I hate the clutch


----------



## xgiovannix12

On a Call;1990603 said:


> Clutches....I hate replacing clutches...did I mention clutches ?? They are a pain
> 
> But ..... I have one so I use it.
> 
> Actually once you get used to it...they are not all that bad....
> 
> But I hate the clutch


why do you need to replace the clutch???  maybe your using it to much :laughing:


----------



## On a Call

In and out in and out in and out back and forth....yep they are a pain.

But it sure beats having nothing...


----------



## PLOWMAN45

this question come up every year get an auto


----------



## On a Call

I prefer my auto trans trucks too....


----------



## theplowmeister

Those that can drive do. Those that cant drive... get an auto.
An auto tranny is one step from getting a self parking car.


----------



## BPS#1

theplowmeister;1990575 said:


> besides MEN drive manuals Wimps that cant figure it out drive auto..


Agreed.

Let the boys hang low if you got em, drive a manual.

Autos have wussified the country and its drivers.

Been plowing for 4 seasons with a standard. Wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## linckeil

BPS#1;1990715 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Let the boys hang low if you got em, drive a manual.
> 
> Autos have wussified the country and its drivers.
> 
> Been plowing for 4 seasons with a standard. Wouldn't have it any other way


yes, it is these new fangled automatic transmissions that have been around since the 1940's that have "wussified" the country.

let me guess - your truck has heated seats, heated mirrors, heated steering wheel, back up camera, 10 way power seats, etc, etc. it may even be pink with flower covered upholstry and you may even wear woman's clothing when driving it. but hey, it's a got a manual trans, so that makes you a real macho man!


----------



## BPS#1

linckeil;1990757 said:


> yes, it is these new fangled automatic transmissions that have been around since the 1940's that have "wussified" the country.
> 
> let me guess - your truck has heated seats, heated mirrors, heated steering wheel, back up camera, 10 way power seats, etc, etc. it may even be pink with flower covered upholstry and you may even wear woman's clothing when driving it. but hey, it's a got a manual trans, so that makes you a real macho man!


Keep trying, you almost struck 100% wrong

Apparently my comments hit a little to close to home to get an over the top response like this


----------



## BUFF

linckeil;1990757 said:


> yes, it is these new fangled automatic transmissions that have been around since the 1940's that have "wussified" the country.
> 
> let me guess - your truck has heated seats, heated mirrors, heated steering wheel, back up camera, 10 way power seats, etc, etc. it may even be pink with flower covered upholstry and you may even wear woman's clothing when driving it. but hey, it's a got a manual trans, so that makes you a real macho man!





BPS#1;1990770 said:


> Keep trying, you almost struck 100% wrong


If a Booster Seat and blocks on the peddles were mentioned he'd only be 72.9989% off base....... :waving:


----------



## MK97

linckeil;1990757 said:


> yes, it is these new fangled automatic transmissions that have been around since the 1940's that have "wussified" the country.
> 
> let me guess - your truck has heated seats, heated mirrors, heated steering wheel, back up camera, 10 way power seats, etc, etc. it may even be pink with flower covered upholstry and you may even wear woman's clothing when driving it. but hey, it's a got a manual trans, so that makes you a real macho man!


Love when people get super sensitive over the dumbest things.

Sounds like you you're a little defensive about a wussy comment. Out of Midol?



BUFF;1990780 said:


> If a Booster Seat and blocks on the peddles were mentioned he'd only be 72.9989% off base....... :waving:


That's too high tech, he uses a phone book because he's old school.

OP- If you're comfortable with a manual then plowing with it isn't a huge deal. I have plowed with auto's which is convenient, but if a manual came up for the right price I would grab one.


----------



## BPS#1

Damn right on the phone book
Its cheap and I like cheap


----------



## linckeil

MK97;1990785 said:


> Love when people get super sensitive over the dumbest things.
> 
> Sounds like you you're a little defensive about a wussy comment. Out of Midol?


midol? i had to actually google search what that was. but good to know you're experienced with it.

super sensitive? defensive? someone makes a joke about an 80 year old transmission design wussifying America and i step in with a comment about true wussy creature comforts and you get all bent out of shape? talk about people getting super sensitive over the dumbest things.

and in my recent research i also discovered some additional products i didn't know existed. this one would suit your personality perfectly - that is if you aren't using it already.


----------



## MK97

linckeil;1990793 said:


> midol? i had to actually google search what that was. but good to know you're experienced with it.
> 
> super sensitive? defensive? someone makes a joke about an 80 year old transmission design wussifying America and i step in with a comment about true wussy creature comforts and you get all bent out of shape? talk about people getting super sensitive over the dumbest things.
> 
> and in my recent research i also discovered some additional products i didn't know existed. this one would suit your personality perfectly - that is if you aren't using it already.


Well I'm glad you know what it is now, a large dose may just prove useful for you. If you review this thread you'll see not one person went overboard with their comments until you did. So only natural to assume it must be that time of the month for you to lash out, over such a simple (joking) comment by BPS.

Obviously I'm not sensitive about anything and replied because I found it comical you got so bent out of shape.


----------



## linckeil

a joke about heated seats, a pink truck, and woman's clothing is over the top? and i'm the sensitive one? i've been laughing all along and your last response made me laugh a bit harder. sorry to see this is eating you up inside. please, don't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## MK97

Whatever makes you feel better, but there was a large amount of "pissy" in your initial reply.


----------



## snocrete

Auto all the way...never know when I need to use my pimp hand...cant have it tied up shifting gears.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've got A/C seats cause the sun beaming thru the sunroof really heats up the leather in my wussy truck


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;1990820 said:


> I've got A/C seats cause the sun beaming thru the sunroof really heats up the leather in my wussy truck


My wife's car has A/C seats and they sure are nice for keeping the jewels cool in the summer.......

My daughter called my an old wuss because my '15 is a auto....... the comment came back to bit her when she asked to use it about 2wks later.:laughing:


----------



## kimber750

Unless it is 3 on the tree you are still a wuss. :laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer

If your manual has syncrhro's your still a wuss


----------



## Randall Ave

OK, who here has been around long enough to have plowed with a 5 speed main and a four speed auxillary? That's two sticks.


----------



## linckeil

my first plow vehicle was a 1960 cj5 when i was 16 back in 1995. it had 4 sticks - no lie. 3 speed manual stick, twin stick transfer case (one for 4wd/2wd, one for high/low range), and a 4th stick for a warn overdrive unit which would split every gear in every range. then it actually had 2 more sticks coming through the dash to operate the plow. terrible heat, vacuum operated wipers, manual brakes, manual steering. i won't even mention the seat... my defroster was my left hand pushing against the inside of the windshield. but it was an awesome driveway rig and was all i knew at the time. made me tens of thousands by the time i was 22 and paid for a good chunk of my college education.


----------



## BUFF

linckeil;1990898 said:


> my first plow vehicle was a 1960 cj5 when i was 16 back in 1995. it had 4 sticks - no lie. 3 speed manual stick, twin stick transfer case (one for 4wd/2wd, one for high/low range), and a 4th stick for a warn overdrive unit which would split every gear in every range.


That was a pretty common configuration, double stacking Xfercases is big in the rock crawling game.


----------



## xgiovannix12

dammit MY truck has an automatic so Im a wuss


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Meh, I plowed for 5 years with a manual dodge, plowing with a dual disk southbend clutch sucked worse then Grandview does. 

Once I sold it I specifically bought an auto when I got my white cummins, I love manuals but I'll never run one in a work truck again. I'll stick to my built DTT trans.


----------



## xgiovannix12

THEGOLDPRO;1991104 said:


> Meh, I plowed for 5 years with a manual dodge, plowing with a dual disk southbend clutch sucked worse then Grandview does.
> 
> Once I sold it I specifically bought an auto when I got my white cummins, I love manuals but I'll never run one in a work truck again. I'll stick to my built DTT trans.


so GV gives BJS eh??? :laughing:


----------



## TNSnowMan2224

Randall Ave;1990573 said:


> What year, motor, miles??? And how much.


Bought 2005 Oxyford white F350 4dr 4x4 manual 128,000 dump bed dually v10 
11,000

Going to adjust clutch, emergency brake and hydraulic pumps on dump 
Spark plugs and seat needs fix


----------



## TNSnowMan2224

Thanks for input guys, happy with my decision and the knowledge I collected 
29r sno-way next?? 

I enjoy the manual it's tough and the point to not have a transmission rebuild vs clutch expense was awesome


----------



## dieselss

There is no clutch adjustment fyi.


----------



## TNSnowMan2224

dieselss;1992163 said:


> There is no clutch adjustment fyi.


They can't adjust where it catches the gear?


----------



## dieselss

No. It's hydraulic.


----------



## Randall Ave

If it grabs at the floor look at the bushings for play on pedal assembly under dash. I just did a 96 , may be worn . Made a world of difference. Research changing the spark plugs, different Ford years different problems. The parking brakes are small shoes inside the rotors. Look at the backing plates, and the front to rear cable for rot.


----------



## BUFF

TNSnowMan2224;1992171 said:


> They can't adjust where it catches the gear?


Not since the mid-late 80's on pickups.


----------



## Diesel Dan

stick shifts are for semis!!


----------



## TNSnowMan2224

Randall Ave;1992196 said:


> If it grabs at the floor look at the bushings for play on pedal assembly under dash. I just did a 96 , may be worn . Made a world of difference. Research changing the spark plugs, different Ford years different problems. The parking brakes are small shoes inside the rotors. Look at the backing plates, and the front to rear cable for rot.


So my checklist. Brakes "lines and shoes" 
Spark plugs is a 2 piece plug they suck! 
Clutch bushings

Probably change surpanteen belt 
Any one ever cut out the dump bed and put fiberglass, I have one panel that looks 50/50

Thenn get to the plow store


----------



## dieselss

Clutch bushings

No, clutch pedal bushing.


----------



## xgiovannix12

dieselss;1992474 said:


> Clutch bushings
> 
> No, clutch pedal bushing.


I just did some work on my diesel... 6 spark plugs wires cap and rotor :laughing:


----------



## dieselss

xgiovannix12;1992476 said:


> I just did some work on my diesel... 6 spark plugs wires cap and rotor :laughing:


I think you missed the back 2 cylinders......supposed to have 8. Least the real trucks have 8.....Bahahaha


----------



## xgiovannix12

dieselss;1992477 said:


> I think you missed the back 2 cylinders......supposed to have 8. Least the real trucks have 8.....Bahahaha


na just pulling every 1 legs I did just work on our 4 cylinder perkins tho


----------



## Randall Ave

Your gonna cut out the dump bed panel and make s fiberglass one. I'm in the lawn chair, some one else jump in.


----------



## xgiovannix12

We have another BIRD SEEEDDDD here DING DING DING


----------



## dieselss

Randall Ave;1992479 said:


> Your gonna cut out the dump bed panel and make s fiberglass one. I'm in the lawn chair, some one else jump in.


Maybe it's just the panels above the cab....those are useless.


----------



## dieselss

xgiovannix12;1992480 said:


> We have another BIRD SEEEDDDD here DING DING DING


Really....your gunna beeltejuice it here?


----------



## xgiovannix12

dieselss;1992481 said:


> Maybe it's just the panels above the cab....those are useless.


Very possible


----------



## xgiovannix12

dieselss;1992482 said:


> Really....your gunna beeltejuice it here?


gotta stir the pot


----------



## dieselss

xgiovannix12;1992484 said:


> gotta stir the pot


That's just wrong right there.....not stirring that pot.


----------



## Randall Ave

I didn't mean to start something. Possible I miss understood the guy.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

dieselss;1992477 said:


> I think you missed the back 2 cylinders......supposed to have 8. Least the real trucks have 8.....Bahahaha


Real trucks make more power then a trash v8 with just 6 cylinders.


----------



## dieselss

THEGOLDPRO;1992558 said:


> Real trucks make more power then a trash v8 with just 6 cylinders.


True, there also twice the size and have 8 inch stacks.....


----------



## jerpa

Another dissenter. All my vehicles before this one have been standard transmissions. If I could have a standard in a new truck I would. My current truck has the best slushbox I've ever driven, but it's still a slushbox and I pray for a third pedal all the time.


----------



## TNSnowMan2224

Randall Ave;1992519 said:


> I didn't mean to start something. Possible I miss understood the guy.


Little update. Yes I did consider fiberglass it doesnt rust but found a scarp yard piece so good to go 
Trucks been through the shop

Double ram, driver side arm 
You can raise the bed all the way 3stages 
When it comes back down it catches once stage 3&2 are inserted (so it's stuck 33% up 
This only happens if you fully extend not when you take it up 2 stages 
Thoughts??


----------



## TNSnowMan2224

I will post pics asap but I want to give a fina product view


----------



## Hubjeep

I have only had Jeeps and only do driveways. The first was a manual, like some here, I figured I could replace the clutch myself if it failed (can't rebuild a auto myself). Reverse was way too slow plowing in 4-low, so the t-case was in high... after a few driveways in a row the clutch would get hot and chatter (lightweight Jeep and steep driveway some clutch slip is a must).

For the past 5 years or so I have been plowing with the automatic Cherokee. Added a big transmission cooler and temperature gauge, stays cool, and it's known to be a very dependable transmission (XJ, AW-4 unit). 208K miles.


----------



## Randall Ave

How do you get it down? Is it a scissor style? May be seized up, or a bad piston. I'm not a hydraulic expert, someone else chime in. Pics would help.


----------



## dieselss

Yea. Pics are needed


----------



## gasjr4wd

Hubjeep;1994472 said:


> I have only had Jeeps and only do driveways. The first was a manual, like some here, I figured I could replace the clutch myself if it failed (can't rebuild a auto myself). Reverse was way too slow plowing in 4-low, so the t-case was in high... after a few driveways in a row the clutch would get hot and chatter (lightweight Jeep and steep driveway some clutch slip is a must).


Plow in high range.
Add weight to the rear.
Don't slip the clutch. Let it out fully, then lower plow.
Only thing I've ever replaced (every few years) is the clutch cable.
'88 Suz Sammy for about 20 years.


----------



## Randall Ave

Why don't you start a new thread in the truck repair line on the body, might get more response. Throw in some pics.


----------

